# A few. pics of the UK Cayman launch.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Lots of champagne,canapes,very posh.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Was this at stratstone, Wilmslow?? just a recognise a few faces (salesman)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

must say it does look nice but not to keen on the blue colour


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like a dealership of pretentious twats. One to avoid, methinks... :lol:

Lots of head nodding and mutual masturbation.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Looks like a dealership of pretentious twats. One to avoid, methinks... :lol:
> 
> Lots of head nodding and mutual masturbation.


Totally agree about your statement i only stayed 15mins thats why not many pics.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Looks like a dealership of pretentious twats. One to avoid, methinks... :lol:
> 
> Lots of head nodding and mutual masturbation.


Yeah, I was thinking the same, invite a load of people to look at the new car and then ply them with alcohol to try and gain a sale :lol: I wonder how many had driven there :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As I walked past the Porsche Centre in Hatfield today, I noticed the (enormous) showroom was mostly empty. Either they hosted a big party and cleared it out, or else they've had a lot of stock nicked, including at least 1 Porsche race car! :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . thanks for the pics!

Mines tomorrow night and can't wait. There's a space left Timothy if you fancy tagging along and being my date for the night? I'm sure you'd feel right at home :lol: :wink:

Dean


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Looks like a dealership of pretentious twats. One to avoid, methinks... :lol:
> 
> Lots of head nodding and mutual masturbation.


It is a Porsche dealership, isn't it?! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

L7 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a dealership of pretentious twats. One to avoid, methinks... :lol:
> ...


I'm getting a lift there tonight.....

....better remember to leave the cheque book at home 

H

P.S. Have you set off yet Ian?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Those wheels are really bad. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Those wheels are really bad. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


In keeping with the rear... screw it... all of the car. :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Went to the Chester opening / unveiling last night.

They had the same cars / bar area and and waitresses as Wilmslow.

The sport seats in the silver Cayman were v.nice, 
but prefered the ones in the Carrera GT. they had on display. ( oh for 6 numbers )

The funniest thing was the PR man from Porsche getting over excited about and I quote 
" Walter RÃ¶hrl getting the Cayman S around the NÃ¼rburgring's Nordschleife track in eight minutes, eleven seconds.
Topgears Clarkson could only manage 10 minutes in a JAG, and he was then beaten by a German girl. 
This say's a lot about our car, and a little about Clarkson."

He forgot to mention the Jag was a diesel and driven in traffic on an open day. I'm sure Walter had the track to himself.

IMHO it looks like a very nice car. much better in the flesh.

(glad you enjoyed the lift / free booze Andy)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> (glad you enjoyed the lift / free booze Andy)


As you couldn't have any of the free booze, I thought I did pretty well at getting your share down my neck!?!? Bit of a bugger when they kept filling your glass when you weren't looking!

I hope the test drive I booked will be pants...or I can see my property empire going up in (tyre) smoke!

H


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

You could always sell "all" your houses and get one on these...............


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> You could always sell "all" your houses and get one on these...............


I could, but who would I buy it from....can you see who's in the driving seat :?:

Not sure the enjoyment police wouldn't put a stop to it either....

H


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . drove the CaymanS for the 1st time today and it's awesome, what a machine, perfect, money well spent, job done!

Dean


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Cannot see Mr Clarkson in any of those pic's he did'nt like it did he


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There's a load of them parked at Hatfield. They look at first glance JUST like a 911. That's both a good and a bad thing, I guess.

On second glance, they look much uglier than a 911.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> On second glance, they look much uglier than a 911.


. . . but a hell of a lot better looking, sounding and handling than any of those cars pictured in your sig my friend . . .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > On second glance, they look much uglier than a 911.
> ...


Only in your opinion. And for a lot more money. I could have (almost) kept the 350z AND bought the S4 for the money your POS is costing. No thanks... :lol:

Have you heard my S4 at full chat? :lol:

Is ANYTHING as good looking as a lowered TTR with spacers?

Can't comment on the handling, but the 350z was a lovely RWD, proper Sports Car chasis that got comparative reviews to the Boxster. As the folk at Top Gear seem to suggest the Boxster is better handling / braking car than yours, what does that say? :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


. . . just that your jealous, get over it, boring! :lol: needs must with the bus eh mate? classic! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


I don't think I have ever been, nor ever will be, jealous of someone getting something I don't want. I'm not a Porsche fan at the best of times, but the Cayman is just a bad idea. Sorry, I'm not in awe.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Even with the TT design looking slightly tired to me these days - and only because you see them everywhere - they've still aged better than anything else I can think of that appeared pre-2000. It's better looking than the Caymen, no question. That arse end? Can only assume the designed slipped on the drawing board.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't think I have ever been, nor ever will be, jealous of someone getting something I don't want.


. . . likewise . . . you sure though? I mean _*really*_ sure? Why bother wasting your time telling everyone all this? *yawn* you need a new alter ego my friend :lol: no need to be sorry, you're forgiven :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have ever been, nor ever will be, jealous of someone getting something I don't want.
> ...


Telling everyone what? I voiced my opinion on Porsche in general, and the Cayman specifically. That's what this thread is about. I also voiced my opinion about the look of the "audience" at the opening party. It seems my thoughts were spot on, as the comments from the OP backed this up... :lol:

I wasn't keen on the V6 either, though you raved about it. *YOU* need a new alter ego. Perhaps revert to your old name...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Of course this is only my opinion, but i do kinda agree with Tim, but not regarding his voicing, just his opinion.

I do quite like Porkers, both old & new (love the new 997 & a 997 Turbo is on my keep an eye out list for next year), however i understand the Boxster as it is a base model & the 911 is a very good few Â£0000 more so it does kinda make sense as it's opening up a new market, introducing people to the Porsche marque who don't fancy stumping up Â£60K+ & of course covering off those who want a truer (not sure that's a word) sports car than say a Z, TT, Z4 etc. etc. but who can't stretch to Â£60K+ but can manage Â£40K.

However this is where the Cayman does not make sense, as it does totally smack of the car that lovers of the 911 settle for as they can't stretch the extra Â£10K. It does not appear much better than the Boxter, but a long way from being a 911, thus making it poor value. This is why JC refers to it as the Coxster.

My view is that Porsche have screwed up with this model, although it does look nice & you're a lucky guy to be owning one, but i think non Porsche owners (many of us) will see a different scenario which does not shine on the Cayman & most would share JC's opinion.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its the 911 equivalent of the 150 TTR :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> It does not appear much better than the Boxter [...]


If at all?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Drawing out some fairly divided opinions!

And some seem willing to accept JC's opinion on TG as definative...and well all know that he has a small bias against the marque.

Seems that all of the reviews I've read run counter to JC's suggestions...find it hard to believe that the brakes where less than saitisfactory, given that the brakes on all modern Porkers come in for universal praise.

Caymens handling should be better than the Boxster (and arguably as good as if not better than the 911) with its more torsionally rigid body - I've read nothing to suggest otherwise.

A useful few extra horses over the Boxster S at expense of an additional 5kg of body weight in the Caymen - nothing to complain about there.

IIRC, part of the rationale behind the Caymens introduction was to appease the purists who wanted a less heavy, less expensive and not so large car to replace their early 911's, seems Porsche has managed to tick all the boxes in that respect.

How the Caymens positioning and pricing within the range affects 911 sales... guess they'll have to wait and see. I wouldn't mind betting it'll steal a few 997 buyers away and save them a few pounds as well. Might just as easily see some Boxster buyers digging a bit deeper and opting for the Cayman.

Styling? Personal taste as always; all the photo's I've seen haven't done justice to the car when seen in the metal. I think it's stunning!

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Drawing out some fairly divided opinions!
> 
> And some seem willing to accept JC's opinion on TG as definative...and well all know that he has a small bias against the marque.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Possibly right on a couple of points, but i no way see how the Cayman is to appeal to earlier 911 drivers, surely it will always be a step backwards (unless they'd taken a drop in wages of course :lol: ) A 911 lover would purchase a 997 (have you been out in a 997? they're awesome & the build quality is amazing). If i had a 993 or 996, i'd either be looking for a higher spec model (Carrera - Turbo) or moving up the age bracket to a newer model.

Of course what i'd do is hardly a guide as to what anyone else should do, but i see very few differences between petrol-heads (except bank balances :lol: ) & i mix it with a full range of them. I'm confident that all the true 911 lovers/owners i know would not drop into a Cayman or a Boxter for that matter), they'd either stick it out with their current steed or jump into a 997 (although they'd all wait for the Turbo)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

At the risk of repeating myself, I've seen various colours in the flesh. At first glance, they're hard to distinguish from a 911, if you look quickly I mean... At second glance, the rear lines just don't work for me. Sorry.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just saw my first one on road today - chased it along A43 past Silverstone - it was brand new and roads were greasy, so guess driver wasn't pushing too hard, but it certainly sits on road well and looks very poised under braking and through the roundabouts. 

It was silver with big, I'd guess 19" wheels and generally looked OK - just slightly odd/different from the rear 3/4 view.

In the right hands it will be a potent tool. I'd still prefer a 997 though.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Drawing out some fairly divided opinions!
> ...


I know what you're saying Paul, but there are more than a few "911" owners who have moved quite happily from 996/993 to Boxsters...and not just from financial considerations!
The two cars are quite different in their driving characteristics. The Boxster is perhaps the more tactile, delicate and poised car...my opinion after driving a 996 (yet to try a 997).
The 996 had a "floaty" front end feeling unless fully fuelled.

I think the Caymen is partially pointed more at the pre 993 "911" model owners...I suppose the most appropiate analogy would the Golf Gti; got bigger, heavier and more blunter as it evolved - as have later generations of the 911.

If I was in the fortunate postion of having Â£60k+ to spend on a 997 I certainly wouldn't dismiss the Cayman and the possibility of saving a serious chunk cash for a car that may give me 95%? of the 997's potential...all a little hypothetical really, can't see my "financial controller" allowing me that luxury :lol:

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Dave,

You really need to drive a 997 then. That's exactly what Porsche have achieved with the new 911. It feels far superior to the 996 in almost every way (& i like 996's). Not sure of any weight differences, but i know of a Lambo & Ferrari owner as well as 996 Turbo owners who've purchased the 997 & are smitten


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Dave,
> 
> You really need to drive a 997 then. That's exactly what Porsche have achieved with the new 911. It feels far superior to the 996 in almost every way (& i like 996's). Not sure of any weight differences, but i know of a Lambo & Ferrari owner as well as 996 Turbo owners who've purchased the 997 & are smitten


LOL If I did I know I'd have an itch that would have to be scratched...financial controller would make sure I couldn't.

Might get away with the Â£20k cheaper version though :wink: ...but doubt it 

Dave


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

jampott said:


> As I walked past the Porsche Centre in Hatfield today, I noticed the (enormous) showroom was mostly empty. Either they hosted a big party and cleared it out, or else they've had a lot of stock nicked, including at least 1 Porsche race car! :lol:


Yeah they hosted a big party. Not sure if it was for the opening of the dealership or for the Cayman launch. they also have a problem with the floor I hear so if it looks empty sometimes it could be something to do with that. I do like their collection of classic cars, much more interesting than the new ones!


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

You might maybe forget that there could be people out there who are interested in a Porsche Boxster S, but who dont want a convertible. For them this is the perfect choice. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ir_fuel said:


> You might maybe forget that there could be people out there who are interested in a Porsche Boxster S, but who dont want a convertible AND ARE PREPARED TO STUMP UP A PREMIUM FOR IT. For them this is the perfect choice. :wink:


I think you missed some words out.

My point is, and always has been, that in all of the cases I can recall, the soft top version of any particular car has always cost more money. Usually somewhere in the 10-20% bracket.

Why would people interested in a Boxster S be at the OTHER end of the scale, and be asked to pay MORE...?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> ir_fuel said:
> 
> 
> > You might maybe forget that there could be people out there who are interested in a Porsche Boxster S, but who dont want a convertible AND ARE PREPARED TO STUMP UP A PREMIUM FOR IT. For them this is the perfect choice. :wink:
> ...


To be fair, it's not a coupe version of the boxster but I get your point. I personally am not a fan of soft-tops, with the possible exception of the TVR Griffith so have never really looked at the boxster, the Cayman does interest me though. Yes, I'd prefer a 911, but for a newish 911, you're looking at a whole lot more wedge, so the Cayman would make a good compromise (it would make a fantastic compromise if it was 10-20% LOWER than the Boxster though!).

H


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> You might maybe forget that there could be people out there who are interested in a Porsche Boxster S, but who dont want a convertible. For them this is the perfect choice. :wink:


My thoughts entirely.

As for comparing with 911, I read something in either Evo or Autocar recently where they compared tech specs between 993 (my favourite 911) and Cayman S - they were almost identical. If they do go ahead with a Club Sport version, I'll be joining the queue.

The only thing they have got wrong is the price compared to soft top, as already stated above.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Drawing out some fairly divided opinions!
> 
> And some seem willing to accept JC's opinion on TG as definative...and well all know that he has a small bias against the marque....
> 
> Dave


I've just heard from a Porsche insider that last night Jezza presented a Top Gear award to them for the Cayman S.... given his comments recently it caused a few chuckles in the audience!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Just had a test drive in one today.....I want one! I had a look at a couple of 911's too, but I think it'll be the cayman for me. I just need to sort out a lottery win now 

H


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I`m just waiting for the day a tuning company bolts a turbo on a Cayman. Not thats its by a long way slow but with that added on it would fly. Cant see Porsche ever producing a Cayman Turbo as i think that would hit the basic 997 model sales.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Saw 2 Caymen in the metal up close today and have to admit I much prefer the stylng to that of the Boxster. Certainly better than pictures suggest but very sensitive to wheel size and styling. The larger (18in?) multi spoke wheels really suit the car. Only criticism would be the fussy styling around the front fog lights

I could be tempted to part with the TT for a Caymen once the inevitable speculator inspired waiting lists have reduced in length.

TJS


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

TJS said:


> I could be tempted to part with the TT for a Caymen once the inevitable speculator inspired waiting lists have reduced in length.
> 
> TJS


The speculators have been hurt, quite a few around trying sell at list (not with any great success either)

No real waiting ...told that if I ordered now (which I'm not  ) could have one by mid to late Feb.

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> I`m just waiting for the day a tuning company bolts a turbo on a Cayman. Not thats its by a long way slow but with that added on it would fly. Cant see Porsche ever producing a Cayman Turbo as i think that would hit the basic 997 model sales.


AFAIK there wont be a Turbo model, but there will be some sort of 'RS' model, basically a stripped lighterweight version.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > I could be tempted to part with the TT for a Caymen once the inevitable speculator inspired waiting lists have reduced in length.
> ...


You might be able to do a bit of speculating there yourself then Dave, my local Porsche dealer told me 6-8 months wait (same for a boxster) but I could have their demo model in March for list price. They seem to think the Zuffenhausen boys maintain the list at this level (hence the wait for a boxster).

H (looking into a 996 as I can have one NOW!)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> . . . thanks for the pics!
> 
> Mines tomorrow night and can't wait. There's a space left Timothy if you fancy tagging along and being my date for the night?  I'm sure you'd feel right at home :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dean


 :lol: 

The Cayman - a coupe version of the Boxster. I think its set to be one of the best driving Porsche's ever. Due to its mid engine layout, many people say that the Boxster handles better than a 911. The Cayman should be even better than the Boxster, as the coupe shell will be stiffer, and won't suffer from the scuttle shake that the Boxster has.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

PaulS said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > . . . thanks for the pics!
> ...


. . . picked mine up today and I'm well pleased [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . . . truly awesome in every respect, what a machine!! Not the place to wax lyrical though or bore with the facts which some like to convieniantly disregard . . .


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


I like the pic in the sig. Have you got any more pictures please?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


. . . like 1000's and I've only had it a day!!! just PM me you addy and I'll get some to you

Cheers

Dean


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

having now tried one it is very nice but a tad pricey and would prefer a two year old 996 instead


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > I`m just waiting for the day a tuning company bolts a turbo on a Cayman. Not thats its by a long way slow but with that added on it would fly. Cant see Porsche ever producing a Cayman Turbo as i think that would hit the basic 997 model sales.
> ...


More reports of this here


----------

